
Why Hiring Rockstars Is Harmful to Your Organization - noomo
https://techvibes.com/2017/10/03/why-hiring-rockstars-is-harmful-to-your-organization
======
GhostVII
The ultimate conclusion of the article is that, if you hire someone who does
not work well with others and doesn't allow other to critique their code, it
is going to be harmful to your organisation. Doesn't seem terribly
interesting. Although the authors definition of a "rock star" coder is someone
who doesn't work well with others, I think that the assumption that everyone
shares that same definition is mistaken.

------
jjirsa
> and even if you do succeed, and have now hired a bunch of “rock stars,” you
> don’t have a team. You have a bunch of “rock stars.” In reality, rock stars
> typically don’t play well with others (consider these examples), and each
> member is typically just in it for themselves.

So by generalizing a definition of a rockstar as someone who sucks at
teamwork, you too can write an article with a clickbait headline using 2014
slang and no real science.

~~~
Waterluvian
Yup. If I define rockstar as someone who loves teaching, has a thirst for new
knowledge, and has a passion for quality, I can write a counter-article no
problem.

------
Waterluvian
You want roadies, not rockstars.

If you ever meet someone who has a passion for enabling everyone else on the
team to excel at their roles, you've found a roadie. They're your force
multipliers.

~~~
doug1001
it's the rock stars who attract the roadies

~~~
Fjolsvith
Wait, where do the groupies fit in?

